
Running DOS Apps on Windows - meatsock
https://gekk.info/articles/dosapps.html
======
mrlonglong
I've got an old P166 with WFWG 3.11 installed. Using the Matrox Millennium II
card with 16MB of video RAM, I can run it at 1600x1200. Which looks fab
considering.

